# egg is my main problem



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Guys , do the infertile egg look pure white for many days or does it get black colour ?
I have got three eggs and today is 18th day and the colour of egg is white.does this means its fertile and goin to be hatched? or its infertile


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Black means rotten.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is an article on Candling eggs...that has many illustrations to use for comparison: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/candling-eggs.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

And these pixs may help...


----------

